# Poor training methods



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mite be a topic thats been done already, but is it just me or do you regularly see people training where there doin it so wrong you cant believe what your seeing, only reason is i saw a guy traing biceps curls but looked more like he was ten pin bowling, i would have liked to have said something but the last time showed/helped some one two weeks later back to there old ways waste of time showing them hence to say they obviously are'nt intetested training properly, almost as bad as people that dont train legs and just want the t-shirt muscles lol......

Unless its just me making sure i train correctly:thumb:


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah it's annoying I always used to see people who just soley train biceps everytime they go to the gym even know it's one of the smallest muscles. Oh well they won't get far you wanna tell them but you don't want to intrude at the same time.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Agreed mate, too many throw the weights around. I train upper & lower body, gives one a better over all look me thinks :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Currently doing a split aswell, upper/lower for mass gain and really am enjoying it 4 weeks in.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

If you are really concerned that they may harm themselves (or others in some cases) then tell one of the gym staff. They should hopefully pay more attention than a random gym member.

Most people will prefer to do the exercise with 2x as much weight incorrectly than the right amount of weight with good form.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

jamest said:


> If you are really concerned that they may harm themselves (or others in some cases) then tell one of the gym staff. They should hopefully pay more attention than a random gym member.
> 
> Most people will prefer to do the exercise with 2x as much weight incorrectly than the right amount of weight with good form.


Very true about the form. I don't go to that gym anymore too many groups of people that chat too much.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

man this is my bug bear too!

Main one is when there swinging off the lat pull down bar and on the way back up it nearly rips there arms off because they cant control the weight!

Saw a girl rowing really badly the other day too - i nearly said something but thought against it!


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm always in two minds in the situation thinking "na they will be fine" or "what if they hurt themselves I'd feel guilty" surely it's the gym instructors problem to deal with but at my old gym they just sat around talking to people not keeping the gym safe for everyone. My new gym is much better you book yourself in and there's never more than 6 people in there (which is very rare) so the instructors can keep a good eye out and cameras with monitors both upstairs and down allow u to see what people are doing.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Z Benjamin Z said:


> My new gym is much better you book yourself in and there's never more than 6 people in there (which is very rare) so the instructors can keep a good eye out and cameras with monitors both upstairs and down allow u to see what people are doing.


Gym I used to go to, you were lucky to see any other gym members.

I even went in once for an hour and a half and didn't see anyone, not even an instructor.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

The gym were I work people don't listen to us ether, afew members do Many don't though just thnk they know better yet look no different to when they started.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think it depends on the situation as to if the person is in real danger of injury or if they are just not quite doing the exercise correctly. If someone was in danger I'd warn the instructor and then its their problem. I've heard of people getting involved trying to help people and being told to ****off. At the end of the day this is the instructors job.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

stevept said:


> The gym were I work people don't listen to us ether, afew members do Many don't though just thnk they know better yet look no different to when they started.


couldnt of put it better, to much bro science now adays but your spot on theres a few at my gym dont look any different never seem to change...


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah I see people doing ab crunches on the lat pulldown because they're tiring. Rather than drop the weight, they sacrifice form. I was always careful with form, especially with back exercises.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

stealthwolf said:


> Yeah I see people doing ab crunches on the lat pulldown because they're tiring. Rather than drop the weight, they sacrifice form. I was always careful with form, especially with back exercises.


Absolutely correct - form is so important.

I used to train with a real animal in the gym - completely natural and multiple repping bicep curls with 50kg dumbbells. His attitude, however, was to perform exercises "inspired by correct form". That is, try your best to keep form but ultimately, the goal was to lift the weight. It worked for him as he was in amazing shape.

Interestingly, he always observed a strict warm-up and warm-down routine . . .


----------

